# how to store hash oil?



## manyBudZ4$ (Jan 9, 2013)

What Is a good east to store and manage medicinal hash oil? One person told me to use little paint cases. Any ideas?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

I store mine in 1 dram glass vials...and in Fridge till needed.....when removing from glass  use a food grade seringe:aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 10, 2013)

I do it just like 4U said. Keep it out of direct light and keep it chilled


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 10, 2013)

just smoked on some last night...I also use small syringe's 
:bong:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a nice lookin oil rig man I've been wokin on some Skerry erl this morning. It takes me straight to the moon:holysheep:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 11, 2013)

i get these concentrate containers in bulk from norcalconnection, each container fits 1/8+. 
for long term shatter storage i keep in containers in bag in fridge.
you never freeze your oil or "cool" it to make it stable and not sticky momentarily. oil should never be sticky once its fully purged. if its sticky you made it wrong. should be able to touch and handle at room temperature. if you dont have a vacuum purging setup you really have to educate yourself about how to fully purge without one.
heres a pic of the containers i use and a little moonrock of honeycomb wax.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 11, 2013)

Just because it is sticky doesn't mean it wasn't purged correctly. Have you tried PureGold? It comes in liquid form because all of the parrifins  have been removed. Also making BHO is just like making candy, you need spcific temps for specific results. If you over heat your oil it comes out like shatter, if you keep the temps low during purge you get budder/wax. I make quite a bit of oil and this is just my experience.

Also, if ya want to make sure your oil was puged properly just drop a small chunk on a hot nail and see if it sizzles and pops,or if it leaves a residue on the nail, if it does then it wasn't purged properly.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 12, 2013)

lol ya one of my friends works with tetralabs... usualy homemade bho shouldnt be sticky. a good general statement that i stand by. ive been making oil for a while, been making it commercialy for a couple years though...

i make absolute oil, wax, honeycomb, shatter, sap, gold dust, sugar wax. 
lol can make wax and shatter with the same heat just different times in the vac chamber. can also make both without heat. 
temps are a lot more relevant when you dont have a proper setup.
eace:


----------

